# 2001 540 i Wind Noise ?



## LeadFoot (Jul 15, 2004)

I recently purchased an 01 540 i that has a rumbling wind noise around the front drivers side windshield. The dealer has replaced weatherstripping and the L front wind deflector with no success in eliminating the noise. Any (worth while)suggestions...?

Joe


----------



## 540 M-Sport (Apr 23, 2004)

LeadFoot said:


> I recently purchased an 01 540 i that has a rumbling wind noise around the front drivers side windshield. The dealer has replaced weatherstripping and the L front wind deflector with no success in eliminating the noise. Any (worth while)suggestions...?
> 
> Joe


Door seals are a notorious problem...sure it isn't coming from the door? You'd be suprised that this stuff can be eminating from places you don't suspect....


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

LeadFoot said:


> I recently purchased an 01 540 i that has a rumbling wind noise around the front drivers side windshield. The dealer has replaced weatherstripping and the L front wind deflector with no success in eliminating the noise. Any (worth while)suggestions...?
> 
> Joe


Check the rubber jack stand filler under the front of the driver's side door- If it's missing, you get major wind noise.

(edit:_)
That is- under the body NEAR the driver's side door. Between the wheel and the door.


----------



## sph17 (Oct 5, 2003)

*Do you have a replacement windshied?*



LeadFoot said:


> I recently purchased an 01 540 i that has a rumbling wind noise around the front drivers side windshield. The dealer has replaced weatherstripping and the L front wind deflector with no success in eliminating the noise. Any (worth while)suggestions...?Joe


 Wind noise on improperly replaced widshields is an issue discussed on this and other forums. BMW has guidelines for proper installations. My wifes car had this problem, and the auto glass dealer had to put a second windshied in. I had printed out the BMW installation instructions for them on their second try.

Missing jack stand pads (lift pads) as mentioned are also a common source of wind noise.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57917&highlight=wind+noise


----------

